# Its been to long without..........



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He looks pretty cute to me. I bet he'll pass the Mags test no problem! Do his eyes look cloudy?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary he is beautiful! Definitely lucky as well if he gets to come stay at Aunt Mary's Bed, Breakfast, and More!! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a face !.
What is his story?.And thanks,again.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

What a cutie!! How old is he??


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow! He sure looks like my Desi! If Tango's as sweet as Desi, I'll bet Maggie won't mind him a bit.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Its the light Vern..... He is 2 yrs old, came in with his brother Cash..... they were turned in because they are fence climbers, so he will have to be put on the IF with Hootie, He passed the Hootie test today..... He is soooooooo sweet.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

wow....I wonder if *I* would pass the Magg Test....... :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> wow....I wonder if *I* would pass the Magg Test....... :


Well you have a foot in the door... your male......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope he passes Maggie's Muster. Gotta find another male to back Hoots up in the battle of the sexes at your place. :


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> wow....I wonder if *I* would pass the Magg Test....... :


hehehe :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I hope he passes Maggie's Muster. Gotta find another male to back Hoots up in the battle of the sexes at your place. :


You know I brought that up to my trainer today and he just smiled and GOES..... *they dont have a prayer in a chance against those girls....*:uhoh: :uhoh: *AS HE WALKED AWAY SHAKING HIS HEAD LAUGHING...*.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Mary, is that Maggie or hootie in your avatar? Tango looks like he's related!!! He's beautiful :smooch:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Mary, is that Maggie or hootie in your avatar? Tango looks like he's related!!! He's beautiful :smooch:


Cathy.....Its Maggie..................


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mags looks like she is plotting her next attack on Hoots.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Mags looks like she is plotting her next attack on Hoots.


Maggs doesnt plot... she just goes for it.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mary, they don't count as fosters if you keep them


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mary, they don't count as fosters if you keep them


It counts if I dont fail......Are you saying I will fail with Tango?????????:no: :no:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You are nothing but a failure


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You are nothing but a failure


*And IM proud of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree, Hootie needs 'back up'!!!! He's a gorgeous boy!
Mary, what does Maggie's test consist of? And does Abbie have any input?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> I agree, Hootie needs 'back up'!!!! He's a gorgeous boy!
> Mary, what does Maggie's test consist of? And does Abbie have any input?


Abbie's input is as long as you play we're good...... Maggie picks her friends... she excepts males with no problems.... as long as they understand she is Alpha... and *BOSS *of this pack and what she says goes..... She has no problems putting them in there place and most of the dogs except it..... And the bigger they are the better she likes them.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know I would HAVE to fail with that boy...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Abbie's input is as long as you play we're good...... Maggie picks her friends... she excepts males with no problems.... as long as they understand she is Alpha... and *BOSS *of this pack and what she says goes..... She has no problems putting them in there place and most of the dogs except it..... And the bigger they are the better she likes them.....


Hes really cute Mary... good luck with Maggie.. sounds like she and Casey are about the same...lol... He was trying to play this morning with Chris... His butt was up in the air tail wagging and head down... and chris was looking at him like umm what are you doing... u never play,...lol.. was too funny... But Casey is the boss and i always hold my breathe the first few days/weeks when a new dog comes in... hopefully since Teddy is so young he wont be a problem......


Coal could care less.. as long as they dont try to eat his food or his bones or steal his spot on the floor by the bed hes cool...lol..


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh he is yummy! Hope all goes well with Maggie, sounds like she is queen bee!!


----------

